# Cách Đánh Giá Chất Lượng Của Tấm Nệm



## Serena (29/12/18)

Bạn chuẩn bị mua nệm cho gia đình? Một câu hỏi đặt ra là làm sao để đánh giá được chất lượng của một tấm nệm?​​Lựa chọn được một tấm nệm tốt, đảm bảo chất lượng sẽ giúp cho mọi người cảm giác thoải mái, mang lại giấc ngủ ngon hơn. Và theo các chuyên gia chia sẻ thì bằng cách phân tích đặc tính vật lý của từng loại nệm cũng như đặt ra các câu hỏi trước khi mua nệm sẽ giúp bạn có thể đánh giá một cách chính xác chất lượng của tấm nệm mà bạn sẽ mua. Hãy tham khảo bài viết Cách Đánh Giá Chất Lượng Của Tấm Nệm dưới đây của Tatana để biết chi tiết bạn nhé!​​*1. Kết cấu của nệm:*​Về mặt kết cấu, có thể chia các loại nệm trên thị trường thành 2 nhóm khác nhau.​​*+ Loại nệm có kết cấu rỗng*: Điển hình nhất là nệm lò xo, với kết cấu rỗng cho phép không khí lưu thông một cách hiệu quả. Tuy nhiên, cũng vì vậy mà độ vững chắc của nó không thể sánh bằng so với những loại nệm khác trên thị trường.​​*+ Loại nệm có kết cấu nguyên khối:* Với kết cấu đồng chất hay không đồng chất. Loại nệm điển hình trong nhóm này là nệm cao su và nệm bông ép. Điểm cộng của loại nệm này là đảm bảo sự vững chắc, có khả năng nâng đỡ cơ thể hiệu quả và tuổi thọ cũng tương đối cao. Tuy vậy nhưng nó có khuyết điểm là không đảm bảo độ thoáng mát như mong muốn.​​*2. Thành phần chế tạo*​Hiện nay, phương pháp phân loại nệm phổ biến nhất trên thị trường là dựa vào thành phần chế tạo. Trong đó, đa phần nệm có ruột được sản xuất chủ yếu là từ các loại chất liệu như cao su nhân tạo, cao su thiên nhiên hay kim loại.​​+ *Nệm cao su thiên nhiên*: được sản xuất 100% từ mủ cao su thiên nhiên, có khả năng đàn hồi vượt trội, thoáng mát, thân thiện với môi trường và an toàn cho sức khỏe của mọi người. Tuy vậy, mức giá của nó khá cao so với các loại nệm khác trên thị trường.​​+ *Nệm cao su nhân tạo*: Được chế tạo với thành phần 100% Polyurethane hay hiểu đơn giản là một biến thể của chất dẻo dưới dạng bọt xốp (foam). Đặc tính của nó khá giống với loại nệm thiên nhiên nhưng mức giá có phần rẻ hơn nhiều.​​+ *Nệm bông ép*: Thành phần chính là xơ polyester được ép chặt thành tấm với độ phẳng và cứng. Bề mặt cứng của nệm giúp nâng đỡ cơ thể người dùng khá tốt. Nếu ai có vấn đề về cột sống hay trẻ em đang ở tuổi phát triển, người già thì nên sử dụng loại nệm này.​​+ *Nệm lò xo*: Cũng là một loại nệm khá phổ biến, bên trong được kết cấu gồm nhiều lò xo kết nối với nhau tạo thành khung và được phủ lên nhiều lớp lót để gia tăng sự đàn hồi. Với chiếc nệm này người dùng sẽ luôn luôn có được giấc ngủ êm ái.​​*3. Lớp vỏ nệm*​Để đánh giá nệm thì lớp vỏ cũng tương đối quan trọng. Chức năng của nó là bảo vệ phần ruột nệm những đồng thời cũng quyết định đến hình dáng, thiết kế bên ngoài của chiếc nệm. Có hai loại vỏ nệm phổ biến hiện nay là loại có khóa kéo và loại chần viền, mỗi loại đều có ưu nhược điểm riêng.​​_



_
_Nệm cao su nhân tạo TATANA_​​Dựa vào kết cấu, đặc trưng vật lý cũng như những yếu tố mà chúng tôi kể trên, người dùng có thể dễ dàng hơn trong việc lựa chọn nệm cho gia đình. Cần phải hiểu rằng, bất kỳ loại nệm nào cũng đều có ưu nhược điểm riêng, quan trọng là sản phẩm mà bạn lựa chọn phải đáp ứng được mục đích sử dụng tốt nhất cho mình.​​_Nguồn: tatana.vn_​


----------

